# Kirkwood Sidecountry and classes



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I am looking at Kirkwoods backcountry classes and I see these:

# Backcountry Awareness Clinics )teach winter enthusiasts the skills they need to be safe while exploring backcountry terrain
# Intro to Backcountry Touring
# Avalanche Level 1 Courses

Apparently the intro to backcountry touring is a step up from the backcountry awareness clinic but which ones are neccecary for someone who wants to go in the kirkwood sidecountry (if anyone knows kirkwood I was thinking like california chute and building some jumps on the other side of the ridge of chair 6 and 10) Im not going to be going on long adventures just little sessions over the ski boundry. 

Also they say I need "full touring gear" what would that entail other than a shovel probe what about transciever and beacon? 

It looks really fun I just dont want to run out there and I am unsure on how to prepare. Ive skiied everywhere inbounds at kirkwood except palisades and im looking for something new. 


-Kyle


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

By full touring gear the mean having the stuff to be able to travel in the backcountry. So snowshoes and a pack that can carry your avy gear plus a board, or a splitboard. I suspect, they will drop a ridge out of the resort, then hike up and drop one or two more before making it back to the resort/highway. With the California snowpack the way it is, snowshoes would probably work fine though a split would be better. With the terrain surrounding Kirkwood, I am sure it would be some righteous turns.


----------

